# Talk about biting off more than you can chew.........



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't remember if I already posted this or not, but I found this tenacious and very hungry Bass a while back on a trip down to Sand Hollow.

I propped it up for a better picture, but had nothing to do with putting the smaller fish into its mouth. After taking the picture I even tried to extract the fish and it wouldn't budge a bit. Classic pic if you ask me.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Random, but I just noticed this and didn't even see it when I took the pic, but there is a 'dad' chilling at the bottom of the picture.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's pretty cool! The spines on the dorsal fin must be holding it in place. I know I wouldn't wanna die with something wedged in my throat!

That 'dad must me waiting for dinner.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

That is an awesome picture not to mention nice bass! Do you get to count the weight of both fish? :lol:


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I must admit that I have felt like that fish a time or two in my life. Luckily I didnt die from my attempt to eat more than I could digest. Cool Pic


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

cool photo
I once saw a pelican with catfish spines poking out his throat!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

troutgass said:


> That is an awesome picture not to mention nice bass! Do you get to count the weight of both fish? :lol:


Nope. I kinda wish I would have though, just out of curiousity.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I read in a Yellowstone book that if you are fishing in an Artificial section, and you hook a trout who then gets eaten by another trout, you can be cited for fishing with bait. Seems extreme to me, and I imagine the ranger has discretion to wave it off given the circumstances, but the fact that they could write you up is a little unnerving.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool pic. Fish do this type of thing more than most people realize. Here's a pic from a couple of years ago.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah you did post that before, but I don't care, I love that picture. My neighbor said he ran into this on the shore out here at stansbury once before all the houses went in.


----------

